# Best way to patch a rubber boot????



## iowagiants90 (Aug 30, 2008)

I was woundering the best way to patch a rubber boot? The tear is only a less then a 1/2 in. Any thoughts would be great.thanks


----------



## goodnottygy (Jan 29, 2009)

That is a simple one... take your boots to a tire shop and tell them to patch them... done this lots of times!


----------



## three under (May 17, 2007)

Yup.....put a tire tube patch on my pack boots and it worked great.


----------



## eddie_tobler (Jun 20, 2008)

*Diy*

Here you go.. I figured this out after trial and error with my trout fishing waders. Take some Duck Tape and cut it to be the size to completely cover the tear with about .5" clearance all the way around. Then completely cover the hole and surrounding area with super glue, then slap the Duck tape on over the super glue. Rub it on vigorously, and you'll notice it heat up quickly!! 
Bonds very well, I've not had any problems with any of my fixes.


----------



## N. Dawoods (Jan 20, 2009)

*Shoe Goop*

Shoe Goop or Marine Goop from Walmart.:thumbs_up


----------



## Gary K (Nov 28, 2008)

*Shoe Goo*



iowagiants90 said:


> I was woundering the best way to patch a rubber boot? The tear is only a less then a 1/2 in. Any thoughts would be great.thanks


Get a tube of Shoe Goo. Clean the area around the cut with alcohol, open the tear, squirt some in, then cover the outside of the cut to about a half inch all around it and over it. Let dry 24 hours and all is good. The Shoe Goo will be flexible enough to keep the tear sealed and from growing. If it's in a spot you're worried about getting a lot of pressure on or flexes a lot, you could also put a bicyle inner tube patch over the tear first, then cover with Shoe Goo. Check out http://www.eclecticproducts.com/shoegoo.htm This stuff is carried at most Walmarts, K-mart, etc.


----------



## mogwad (Jan 4, 2009)

*tube patch from tire shop*

I've fixed dozens of rubber boots and waders over the years(we fix tires at our shop). Go to your local tire shop and ask them to fix it, shooldn't be more than $5-$10. Wurth it for good pair of boots. Tube patches are thinner and more flexable than a tire patch (flex more like the boot and less likely to tear around the patch)


----------



## Okie X (Dec 3, 2005)

Shoe goo.


----------

